# Decent british bangers!



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

I'm a bit of a gourmet sausage fan and getting decent sausages abroad is always a challenge. Especially where pork is off the menu.

Keen to hear reports of good English butchers/gourmet sausages in Dubai?

Thanks,


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Got some passable Cumberland sausages from Park & Shop. Spinneys usually have a decent selection (pork & apple were quite good).


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Decided to search what this is as have heard british people say this now a few times. 

Bangers and mash - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

While they don't have pork, Prime Gourmet has a variety of great handmade sausages. 

I've recommended them before...and will do so until either they or I leave Dubai.

PRIME Gourmet Meats

They are located in the Gold & Diamond Park on Sheikh Zayed Road. You can take the metro there as well.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Park n Shop Spicey but Nicey


----------



## beaniebops (May 16, 2011)

I bought some lovely pork sausages in the Organic Food Store in Dubai Mall.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm not moving out til late April, but make my own to a super secret recipe. For a price I might be prepared to supply some


----------



## murraybiscuit (Nov 15, 2011)

waitrose also has a dedicated pork section...


----------



## murraybiscuit (Nov 15, 2011)

md000 said:


> While they don't have pork, Prime Gourmet has a variety of great handmade sausages.
> 
> I've recommended them before...and will do so until either they or I leave Dubai.
> 
> ...


i see they have kobe beef...
at 500dhs/kg 
nice link. will definitely pay them a visit.


----------

